# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم SigmaKey-Box تحديثات :  Sigma v.2.22.02. New Huawei MTK smartphones

## mohamed73

الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  ................................*Sigma Software v.2.22.02*  ..................................................  .................*MTK Tab:*  ............1. Released *Read unlock codes / Direct unlock /*  support features  .......................................for MTK *Huawei* smartphones:  .............*♦ Y3II 4G LUA-L01 / LUA-L02 / LUA-L03 / LUA-L13 / LUA-L21 ...........♦ Y5II 4G CUN-L01 / CUN-L03 / CUN-L21 / CUN-L22 / CUN-L23 / CUN-L33 ...........♦ GR3 TAG-L03 / TAG-L21 / TAG-L32 ...........♦ Honor 4C pro TIT-L01 ...........♦ Honor 5A LYO-L21 ...........♦ Honor 5 CUN-TL00 ...........♦ Honor 5 Play CUN-AL00 ...........♦ Honor Holly 2 Plus TIT-TL00 ...........♦ Enjoy 5 TIT-AL00 / TIT-CL00 / TIT-CL10 / TIT-UL00 ...........♦ Y6 Compact LYO-L01  ...........♦ Y6 Elite LYO-L02*  ............2. Released *Get bootloader code* feature for new *Huawei* smartphones from  .....................................*CUN / LUA / LYO / TAG / TIT* group  ........................♦ This update is available for all Sigma users. ........................♦ Use الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] for servicing.   ..................................................  ..............*Qcom Tab:*   ............Improved *IMEI repair* operation for *Qcom Alcatel* smartphones   ..................................................  ...الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------

